# Who is located in North Carolina/Upstate SC?



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

If you head down 85 towards Georgia, I'm off exit 34.


----------



## NC Trail Rider (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm a beginner enjoying relaxing trail rides myself, live in the Raleigh NC area. Planning on riding at Uwharrie some day, which would be half way between us. Have horse and trailer but no truck yet, hopefully soon.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

iride, what city is that?

NCtrailrider- uwharrie is on my list. ive been hiking there but never riding. Looks like fun though


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm just outside of Greenville but we do a lot of riding at Clemson (exit 19) - 1000's of acres of trails. Look up Fants Grove in google. There are some nice trails up towards Spartenburg too.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Im right in Shallotte, about 10min from the SC/NC border....planning on getting my little guy started in some light trail riding at the end of the year


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Im right in Shallotte, about 10min from the SC/NC border....planning on getting my little guy started in some light trail riding at the end of the year


I also live IN Shallotte! How neat! Do you keep your horse in Shallotte? My horse is in Conway, SC and I'd love to keep her closer!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

nherridge said:


> I also live IN Shallotte! How neat! Do you keep your horse in Shallotte? My horse is in Conway, SC and I'd love to keep her closer!




No way!!!!!! Thats awesome! We'll have to get together sometime! My horse is out in Ash, NC, on the way to Whiteville!!!


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Where at? I worked on a farm in Ash when I first moved here. I might know you, or you may know me as a trainer in the area. Do you board horses?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

nherridge said:


> Where at? I worked on a farm in Ash when I first moved here. I might know you, or you may know me as a trainer in the area. Do you board horses?


No I dont board.....I keep him at Cypress Bends. Nice little place, I like it. I moved back here about 6ish months ago lol


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

I moved here in July from NYS  I trained horses at Fair Haven, pretty close to Cypress. I have checked out Cypress for boarding but it was too expensive and I'd rather work off my board with training, so I may be going back to Fair Haven.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm in Chapel Hill!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

nherridge said:


> I moved here in July from NYS  I trained horses at Fair Haven, pretty close to Cypress. I have checked out Cypress for boarding but it was too expensive and I'd rather work off my board with training, so I may be going back to Fair Haven.


Yeah, Cypress is pretty pricey! Its $375, and then $385 in the summer. Its a nice enough place though, cheapest I could find to be honest!


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Yeah, Cypress is pretty pricey! Its $375, and then $385 in the summer. Its a nice enough place though, cheapest I could find to be honest!


So do you live in Shallotte? I really do think I'm gonna bring my Filly back to Ash to that farm. I get free board for training 3x a week. Otherwise it is only like 250$ for board if you provide food.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

nherridge said:


> So do you live in Shallotte? I really do think I'm gonna bring my Filly back to Ash to that farm. I get free board for training 3x a week. Otherwise it is only like 250$ for board if you provide food.


Sure do!! Do you know where Rutledge is? On Gray Bridge Rd, or something like that?


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Sure do!! Do you know where Rutledge is? On Gray Bridge Rd, or something like that?


I don't, I live at Rivers Edge Plantation ... off of Copas. Are you around my age? I am 20, 21 soon. I would die for some horsey friends.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

nherridge said:


> I don't, I live at Rivers Edge Plantation ... off of Copas. Are you around my age? I am 20, 21 soon. I would die for some horsey friends.


No way!!! I turn 21 in March! ****


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> No way!!! I turn 21 in March! ****


I am 21 in April! Bahaha! We NEED to get together.
I haven't met like anyone since I moved here.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/nikki.herridge.ccc

Add me?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

nherridge said:


> I am 21 in April! Bahaha! We NEED to get together.
> I haven't met like anyone since I moved here.


We def do! I havent met too many people either...just people from my barn. According to google maps.....Rivers Edge Plantation, is like 6miles from me!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

nherridge said:


> http://www.facebook.com/nikki.herridge.ccc
> 
> Add me?


just did!


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Umm wow! Nice! I work at the local Office Depot, and just started at Wendy's too. I just got a filly about a week ago, rescue case, totally unexpected. Haha. I went out to train a regular clients horses, and ended up with one instead


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> just did!


Hmm not registering, I'm on right now. Maybe I need to refresh it!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

nherridge said:


> Umm wow! Nice! I work at the local Office Depot, and just started at Wendy's too. I just got a filly about a week ago, rescue case, totally unexpected. Haha. I went out to train a regular clients horses, and ended up with one instead


Oh wow! Thats awesome! I tried to get in at Home Depot, but couldnt...I live like 5min from there!!! I love Wendys! Ive probably seen you there before, I go just about every other day! ****!

I work at a restaurant in Little River...

I own an almost 2yr old Paint/TB cross.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> I'm trying to gather my wits about members here in my area. I'm an hour south of Charlotte.
> 
> Is anyone within the vicinity who trail rides? I'd love to be able to ride more. I currently have one riding partner, but would like more options. I dont care about age or anything else for that matter, just that you know how to control your horse and love riding!
> 
> ...


Hey! If you ever want a nice trail ride over between Clayton and Smithfield NC you should drop me a PM :lol: Indie and I have some really nice ones an hour from the house (Gotta ride along the road to get there, but then its all backwoods and creeks, and neighbor horses!).


----------

